# Advice needed urgently



## Bob the cob (Apr 2, 2014)

Please may I have some urgent advice. I am a sharer of a project pony that I took on 2 and a half months ago.the owner of this pony tends to treat her like a household pet, I.e over feeding,allowing bad manners from the pony,doesn't not work to the same exercise regime as I as i am expected to do,to the extent that she doesn't ride the pony at all,!!!, I have made several suggestions to the owner which have been totally ignored. I have spoken to the owner about dietary advice and exercise etc regarding the well being of her pony all of which have been totally ignored. Her pony is overweight and she continues to over feed and over treat. Which is making the pony extremely fizzy and dangerous.
I am very experienced rider having worked with horses for over 20 years varing form event horses show jumping stallions showing ponies and livery yards. 
Can anyone give me advice on what to do next??????? Please help


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmmm... I guess if you perhaps threatened to call the RSPCA (although they're useless most of the time) or a horse rescue it may make her realise she needs to do something or her horse may be taken away from her.

Obviously by the sounds of it her horse is at risk of developing such ailments as laminitus, which as you know could be fatal! So essentially she could be killing her horse.

If you're a sharer, are you not giving her any treats / feed on the days you do share the pony? 

Is the pony out 24/7? On restricted grazing at all?

Hay or haylage?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately there's not much you can do as legally the animal belongs to her so she can do with it as she pleases, even if that means feeding it way too much and harming its health - there are tons of folk out there who over feed their horses thinking they are being kind when it's the worst thing they can do. I've seen people with morbidly obese horses who have lami continue to stuff their pet with feed as that's what they're told to do by feed companies, magazines, other horsey folk even to the point where the horse has to be pts - they just are too darn thick to get it I'm afraid!!! 
I learnt long ago that trying to talk to most horsey people is like bashing your head against a brick wall!!! 

If I were you I'd walk away and find another share pony before you get injured - hard to do I know as you care for the animal, unless you are in a position to buy it off her if she'll sell it, which I doubt, but she may do if you say you don't want it - reverse phycology often works with dumb people!! 

Hanwombat - sadly the RSPCA won't do diddly squat as the animal has food and water they have no legal powers what so ever, although threatening the owner with them may help or it could back fire.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Unless the pony is abandonded or living in unfit conditions RSPCA probably won't do anything. Perhaps threatening to end or giving notice to end the share arrangement you have with the owner will make her see what problems you are having.
Or if you are in a position to, maybe you could offer to have the pony on full loan if you are still willing to work with it?


----------



## Bob the cob (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi thanks for the advice, I don't give the pony any sugarery treats, she gets an occasional carrot for good work. She has all day turnout and the owner gives her unlimited hay at night.i try to give her a 10lb Haynes at night and that's it but generally when I get up there in the morning there is a different Haynes in ther so am Unser how much hay she is actually getting.
Unfortunately I am not in a position to buy said pony but unlikely she would sell.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bob the cob said:


> Hi thanks for the advice, I don't give the pony any sugarery treats, she gets an occasional carrot for good work. She has all day turnout and the owner gives her unlimited hay at night.i try to give her a 10lb Haynes at night and that's it but generally when I get up there in the morning there is a different Haynes in ther so am Unser how much hay she is actually getting.
> Unfortunately I am not in a position to buy said pony but unlikely she would sell.


I'd cut the hay to about 6lb if its so overweight but you say a different haynet is in by morning?

Id keep trying and convince her as she is essentially killing her horse through over feeding - perhaps mention vet bills could be on her way if she continues... when horses lie flat they're crunching their internal organs so they don't tend to do it long, imagine an obese horse doing that?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I shared a horse a couple of years back who the owner had pandered to and spoiled to the point he was an obnoxious s**t. Thing nearly ended up killing me... I had to walk away


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, there isn't an awful lot you can do.

Overfeeding is one of the most common problems. There is a coloured cob on the yard where I keep my horse and he's huge. Big fat deposits on his neck and over his back and his owner will not be told by anyone. He's a laminitis case waiting to happen.

Is this pony a cob type? They tend to be at most risk.

Sadly, if this lady owns him, she can do pretty much what she wants, so long as it's not cruelty or neglect.

There isn't a law against overfeeding.

At least he's turned out through the day and eating hay, not haylage.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the cob said:


> Please may I have some urgent advice. I am a sharer of a project pony that I took on 2 and a half months ago.the owner of this pony tends to treat her like a household pet, I.e over feeding,allowing bad manners from the pony,doesn't not work to the same exercise regime as I as i am expected to do,to the extent that she doesn't ride the pony at all,!!!, I have made several suggestions to the owner which have been totally ignored. I have spoken to the owner about dietary advice and exercise etc regarding the well being of her pony all of which have been totally ignored. Her pony is overweight and she continues to over feed and over treat. Which is making the pony extremely fizzy and dangerous.
> I am very experienced rider having worked with horses for over 20 years varing form event horses show jumping stallions showing ponies and livery yards.
> Can anyone give me advice on what to do next??????? Please help


Overfeeding shouldn't make the pony 'fizzy' in itself.

Exactly what is she feeding him?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Hmmm... I guess if you perhaps threatened to call the RSPCA (although they're useless most of the time) or a horse rescue it may make her realise she needs to do something or her horse may be taken away from her.
> 
> Obviously by the sounds of it her horse is at risk of developing such ailments as laminitus, which as you know could be fatal! So essentially she could be killing her horse.
> 
> ...


TBH, RSPCA and World Horse Welfare will not caution or prosecute owners of fat horses. Now if the pony was on the skinny side, there would be umpteen phone calls reporting it.. i know...I had my own yard for 18 years.


----------

